# Next martial arts action stars?



## lightning (Feb 7, 2008)

just watch and see
http://www.funnieststuff.net/viewmovie.php?ad_key=WTMCEXYHSMDG&tracking_id=913083&id=703


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I recognize the style. Those are the students of Todd Weeks right?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2008)

No they are actually the student of *One Minute Martial Art School*  located in we are out there USA. they have an undefeated record and hold the world record for most kick being thrown without anyone seeing them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

:lol:
Pull out Nunchucks... do a back flip... get TKO'd by floor :lfao:


----------

